# Box Stone Mine - Clift Workings. Feb09



## crickleymal (Feb 21, 2009)

Another in the series of "That one's been done a lot". The photos aren't as good as I'd like them to be as we were in a bit of a rush as the pub was calling us.

Stopped to admire Mr Brunel's handiwork on the way there
















Then into the mine (ok Quarry if you insist)





The stone tank


----------



## Neosea (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like a cool place. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 21, 2009)

That's great, crickleymal. So many interesting things to see there. I love the collection of tools and especially liked seeing the stone saw and the crane for winching the blocks of stone.
Smashing pics. Cheers.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 22, 2009)

Some good shots there man. Those southern mines are huge inside, wish we had ones like that up here where you actually stand upright!


----------



## pdtnc (Feb 22, 2009)

nice work


----------



## crickleymal (Feb 22, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Some good shots there man. Those southern mines are huge inside, wish we had ones like that up here where you actually stand upright!



Thanks

I was watching Cities of the Underworld on History Channel the other night. They went into some stone mines near Maastricht. Absolutely bloody enormous, they make Box look tiny. I think they said 180km of passage and really tall with it. Although I think the pictures on the walls were of a rather later date than the medieval that the program said they were.


----------

